# The Smash Brothers Club!



## LadyJirachu (Sep 19, 2015)

Join if you like these games! :D I'm REALLY good at melee, though i haven't played it in awhile. My best character was kirby, though. In brawl, i seemed to be good with princess peach :3 What characters are you good with?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm usually best as the Fire Emblem characters. The only time I stand a chance against my friends is when I'm playing Ike.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 19, 2015)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I'm usually best as the Fire Emblem characters. The only time I stand a chance against my friends is when I'm playing Ike.


Sounds like fun! :D I'm not sure i'm so good at them, then again, i mostly choose to play as cutesier characters XD; Like pikachu and kirby...


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm usually Pikachu or Luigi these days.  (I play on the WiiU almost exclusively, I sold Brawl.)  I used to play Bowser and Greninja a lot but people complained that they were annoying so I stopped.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 19, 2015)

Nira said:


> I'm usually Pikachu or Luigi these days.  (I play on the WiiU almost exclusively, I sold Brawl.)  I used to play Bowser and Greninja a lot but people complained that they were annoying so I stopped.


Wait...Greeninja is playable in the games now?! :O awesome...:talking:


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 19, 2015)

My mains are Toon Link and Meta Knight. Toon Link because he;s my favourite character and Meta Knight because I love his fast and furious gameplay.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 19, 2015)

Emperor_Evulz said:


> My mains are Toon Link and Meta Knight. Toon Link because he;s my favourite character and Meta Knight because I love his fast and furious gameplay.


I remember using meta-knight in the game a lot when i played the demo of it at our mall XD He was a lot of fun


----------



## Autumn (Sep 20, 2015)

part of me wants smash4 for 3ds (no wii u) but i know i will never really have any friends to play with which is more fun than online

so i just continue to play melee. pikachu represent because i am a slut for pokemon but if i got smash4 i think i'd play shulk. he cooler


----------



## Scootaloo (Sep 23, 2015)

in smash4, my main is generally Fierce Deity skin Link. I also use dark pit, sonic, toon link and wii fit. Most of my Miis that I use consistently are fighters. I can't stand swordfighter, and I'd rather just use Samus instead of gunner.


----------



## sanderidge (Sep 25, 2015)

I have only ever effectively played (sorta) as Pikachu and I learned to play as Robin. I started with the most recent games ahaha


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 25, 2015)

I also wanna master Samus for the lol factor, even if she;s not very good


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Sep 26, 2015)

Smash games are the best games. \o/

My favorite character in Smash 4 is Charizard, which is kinda weird, because he was my least favorite of the Pokemon Trainer mons in Brawl. My second favorite is probably Dedede, even though hes highly nerfed from Brawl, and I didn't like him much then. I also like Bowser, Ike, and the Pits. There are also a lot of characters I want to get good at, but I haven't put enough time into. 

Also, to introduce sort of a new topic into this thread, what're everyone's favorite stages? 

My favorite Smash 4 3DS stage is Prisim Tower (I haven't played on Wii U enough to have a favorite stage yet), my favorite Brawl stage is probably Delfino Plaza (as you can see, I like stages that are simple yet changing), and my favorite Project M stage is re-worked Green Hill Zone (it's a great stage for intense, close quarters fihgts, and it works well with my P:M mains (Bowser, Ike, Roy). Plus, Sonic music.) (We're allowed to talk about P:M in this thread right). While I haven't played Melee in quite a while, my fav stage from that game has to be Fountain of Dreams, between the music and the visuals and the simple yet fun layout. And who cares about Smash 64 lol.


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 5, 2015)

I still love the Hyrule Castle for it's sheer size lol


----------

